# Dura Ace R9100 Power Meter HELP!



## hd334455 (Sep 23, 2021)

Has anyone else experienced issues and managed to resolve them with the Dura Ace Power Meter?

Mine will connect to my Garmin but there are no readings. I have tried everything possible to get it to work to eliminate issues with the Garmin itself - removed all other registered sensors etc, and I have also then unregistered and re-registered the R9100 power meter and it still doesn't work. The Garmin works fine with other sensors so it works with my Wattbike and my Stages cranks fine. I have also tried a second Garmin to 100% rule out any issues with my unit. 

It will connect to the Shimano app and the firmware is up to date. I can also perform a zero offset/calibration via both the Garmin or the Shimano app. (And obviously you can do that on the unit itself).

Neither the Garmin or the Shimano app will register cadence or power though. I am lost as to what else to try since it is charged, it definitely does connect, and as above I can calibrate it. (I have the magnet on the frame as well although I have no idea why it needs a magnet when the Stages ones don't? But that's irrelevant I guess to my problem here.).

HELP!!! Any suggestions? I am beginning to think it is just faulty but getting a replacement right now isn't exactly going to be an easy job.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

try placing the magnet closer to the crank following the Shimano installation requirements. Its like the older SRMs I had in that it does need the magnet- the lack of cadence makes me think it is not seeing the magnet.


----------



## hd334455 (Sep 23, 2021)

Coolhand said:


> try placing the magnet closer to the crank following the Shimano installation requirements. Its like the older SRMs I had in that it does need the magnet- the lack of cadence makes me think it is not seeing the magnet.


But the magnet won't help with the power....? Which is the biggest issue.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Power=Force x Distance. Cadence would be a distance parameter.


----------



## hd334455 (Sep 23, 2021)

duriel said:


> Power=Force x Distance. Cadence would be a distance parameter.


I don't need distance: I have a Garmin for that.

Work Done =Force x Distance. (Where Force = Mass x Acceleration of course. F = MA).
Power is Work Done / Time (which provides Joules/s or Watts). 

This isn't helping my technical problems with the power meter though but it is great to revisit GSCE Physics.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

hd334455 said:


> I don't need distance: I have a Garmin for that.
> 
> Work Done =Force x Distance. (Where Force = Mass x Acceleration of course. F = MA).
> Power is Work Done / Time (which provides Joules/s or Watts).
> ...


That may be true, but power meters derive watts from force and cadence. That’s why they all have a cadence function. In this case I find it helpful to be ignorant of the science.😉


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, tell your Garmin to tell your DAce the distance in cadence.


----------



## hd334455 (Sep 23, 2021)

Lol! I just want the power data. I need numbers. Plus I paid to be able to get power data.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*No cadence, no power*. Fix the magnet or your poor Shimano power meter won't have any clue as it doesn't have an accelerometer like stages.


----------



## n_i_c_o (5 mo ago)

hd334455 said:


> Has anyone else experienced issues and managed to resolve them with the Dura Ace Power Meter?
> 
> Mine will connect to my Garmin but there are no readings. I have tried everything possible to get it to work to eliminate issues with the Garmin itself - removed all other registered sensors etc, and I have also then unregistered and re-registered the R9100 power meter and it still doesn't work. The Garmin works fine with other sensors so it works with my Wattbike and my Stages cranks fine. I have also tried a second Garmin to 100% rule out any issues with my unit.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Did you ever get to the bottom of this issue? I'm having the exact same problem!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

n_i_c_o said:


> Hi,
> Did you ever get to the bottom of this issue? I'm having the exact same problem!
> Thanks in advance.


 Did you install the frame magnet as required by the Shimano installation instructions?


----------



## n_i_c_o (5 mo ago)

Hi,
I didn't install the unit myself - the power meter came with a new bike which was assembled by the manufacturer. A magnet has been installed but judging by the position it's possible that it is not being seen which could explain the issue. I'll look into it. Thanks for your help.
.


----------

